
Evolutionary Computing for Infrastructure Design - ricoci
https://medium.com/continuum-industries/what-infrastructure-planners-and-designers-need-to-know-about-evolutionary-computing-1030be895cd3
======
dang
Assuming you're associated with this company, here is a tip:

It sounds like you're doing good work, but this is way too much of a marketing
post to appeal to HN. What you want to do instead is tell the backstory of how
the company came to be, the problem it solves and why it matters, and what's
different about how you solve it, in a neutral and factual way, including
personal and technical detail, and ruthlessly editing out anything that sounds
like marketing and sales language. This is the same advice I give to YC
startups when we work with them to prepare their Launch HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/launches](https://news.ycombinator.com/launches)).

If you want to try writing a draft like the above, you can send it to
hn@ycombinator.com and we might be able to give you similar feedback to what
we give YC startups. I can't promise anything, because the inbox is brutal.
But you're welcome to email as long as you don't need a quick response. Same
offer goes for anyone who wants to present their startup to HN.

